# Autocad unter Linux



## gropat (9. März 2005)

Ich würde gerne autocad 2002 unter linux starten aber wenn ich auf acad.exe gehe und öffnen mit wine gehe startet wine aber dann schließt es und ende keine meldung nicht bitte um hilfe thx


----------



## Sinac (9. März 2005)

Und wie um alles in der Welt sollen wir jetzt wissen wo der Fehler liegt? Wir sind keine Hellseher! Welche Dist? Welche Wine Version? Laufen andere Programme unter Wine? Wird irgendwas geloggt?


----------



## gropat (10. März 2005)

Die neuste version von wine ja andere programme laufen und autocad 2002 deutsch


----------



## Noerg (25. März 2005)

Autocad läuft nicht unter Linux
Es läuft ausschließlich auf Windows Basis. 
Für das 2002 kannst du Win 2000 oder Win NT nehem. 
Win XP ist es nicht unterstütz, es kann laufen, es kann aber auch nicht laufen


----------

